# Cheap, custom one of a kind beanies



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a friend of a friend of mines company and I got a beanie from him last season and got tons of compliments on it actually....

Shitheadz Handmade Crocheted Beanies

You can contact him directly thru the contact feature on the site and have a completely custom beanie made. I gave him my heads dimensions, what I wanted, and it was at my house within days. I'm thinking shipping was even free but I can't remember for sure.

I got one that was black and white and will have to get a new one this year because the white got dirty over time.

These are also fairly thin beanies which is good and bad. In the cold I wore a bandana under the beanie, and it's light enough for spring riding or if you're hot, take the bandana off.


----------

